# IFL Tryouts/Draft



## thechamp (Sep 26, 2007)

IFL is holding tryouts for fighters interested in being drafted by an IFL team for the 2008 season.

More info here:

http://www.ifl.tv/Draft.html


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 26, 2007)

thechamp said:


> IFL is holding tryouts for fighters interested in being drafted by an IFL team for the 2008 season.
> 
> More info here:
> 
> http://www.ifl.tv/Draft.htmlhttp://www.ifl.tv/Draft.htmlhttp://www.ifl.tv/Draft.html


 

If I was only younger.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 26, 2007)

I wonder if the wife would let me quit my job so I could just dedicate all my time to training.....nah probably not!​


----------



## Marginal (Sep 26, 2007)

Am I the only one that's just getting a link to an Outlook logon screen?


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 26, 2007)

Marginal said:


> Am I the only one that's just getting a link to an Outlook logon screen?


 
No I went to the outlook login screen as well.


----------

